# I have take. The CBT civil exam today 😅😅😅



## John123 (Feb 12, 2022)

Today i took the cbt civil pe it was really sooooo hard more difficult than anything in my life

many question were new never mentioned in EET or school of Pe. Or any other refe

i have solved hundreds of problems but what i saw today is really more more difficult

you have to remember the formulas its not like Paper test open book.

i have headache honestly it was awful experience today


----------



## LAMEngineer (Feb 17, 2022)

Congrats on Passing!


----------



## John123 (Feb 17, 2022)

LAMEngineer said:


> Congrats on Passing!


Many thanks


----------



## Train Engineer (Mar 2, 2022)

LAMEngineer said:


> Congrats on Passing!


where did he mentioned that he passed?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 3, 2022)

Train Engineer said:


> where did he mentioned that he passed?


I think it was in a different thread.


----------



## Soma0013 (Mar 5, 2022)

John123 said:


> Today i took the cbt civil pe it was really sooooo hard more difficult than anything in my life
> 
> many question were new never mentioned in EET or school of Pe. Or any other refe
> 
> ...


Currently in SOPE, and just finished Structural lecture. Feel like it was "good luck and Pray" cause no equations are in the book. any advice for these questions.


----------



## AbeJones (Apr 20, 2022)

Soma0013 said:


> Currently in SOPE, and just finished Structural lecture. Feel like it was "good luck and Pray" cause no equations are in the book. any advice for these questions.


I did the SOPE weekend bundle and you are correct there is not much Structural in the NCEES reference handbook. I too the Civil Construction CBT on 4/7/22, and passed. Even thought SOPE was not 100% ready and updated for the NCEES reference handbook, it still helped me get in to exam shape. good luck! wishing you all* green boxes (passed)*


----------

